# Side Hustle



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

For those of you who are retired, I am wondering how many have a part-time business, work part-time, passive/silent partner in a business, etc.? And if you do, what is the reason? (necessary, hobby money, stimulation, etc)

I ask out of curiosity as I approach retirement. I will be under 60 and no desire to continue longer in my current position that is fairly demanding and stressful.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I volunteer and I‘ve applied to be a census enumerator. Short-term job...maybe make a few bucks, learn something too.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

For your side hustle go for cash with no paper trail. You have probably paid enough income tax in your life.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I am looking for a side job that doesn't require any work but pays well.

I have been looking for a long time.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Gator13 said:


> I ask out of curiosity as I approach retirement. I will be under 60 and no desire to continue longer in my current position that is fairly demanding and stressful.


I've been thinking about this too as I'm in a similar situation: A year out, want to keep busy/stimulated while the missus continues to work for a bit, but not wanting to do anything too stressful and too demanding commitment-wise. I've been trying to get a side business off the ground but have been so busy at work that I haven't been able to allocate any time to it. I also wouldn't mind getting a blog or Youtube channel off the ground just as an activity to keep my mind active by researching and writing.

One thing also I considered doing was a _fun_ minimum wage job. Tim and Amy at Go With Less talked about their experience working minimum wage jobs, like working as ushers at concerts and maybe catching some of the concert, etc thinking it would be fun but it wasn't. Even though minimum wage, the jobs were still pretty demanding. Conversely, they seemed to enjoy their volunteer jobs more and that seemed to fit with my experience that at most volunteer gigs, volunteers are treated very well. 

I have friends and family either in retirement or essentially in retirement and they've done some random temp government related stuff similar to what Money mentions above, like working elections, contact tracing, etc. These governmenty type gigs sound a bit more fun.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Zipper said:


> For your side hustle go for cash with no paper trail. You have probably paid enough income tax in your life.


This comment reflects poorly on Baby Boomers.

Makes people like me think... what an entitled generation.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

james4beach said:


> This comment reflects poorly on Baby Boomers.
> 
> Makes people like me think... what an entitled generation.


My observation is it's not generational but societal, led by the politicians who state their entitled to their entitlement. Also reminds me of the 30 something waitress who was claiming lost wages from her employer and her claim (under oath) that she made 12000 year in tips. Then when her signed tax returns were summoned she was asked to explain why she only reported 15% of that amount, and she said that that was the industry standard to report. 

Last year I saw a guy doing work at my neighbours. He seemed to be doing good work so asked him to give me a price on some work in my yard. He look at it and said $1500 and I said OK. Come time to pay I had no idea if he was going to give me a bill or add GST. I asked if he would like a cheque he said he'd prefer cash so I went and got cash and paid him. No bill or receipt from him so I crafted a receipt and had him sign it. Not a deduction for me just wanted a receipt for my protection. I could go on and on about taxation in society. We often only hear about a larger amount involving a single person but its extremely widespread. If the opportunity is there people of all ages will do it.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Retiredguy said:


> Then when her signed tax returns were summoned she was asked to explain why she only reported 15% of that amount, and she said that that was the industry standard to report
> . . .I could go on and on about taxation in society. We often only hear about a larger amount involving a single person but its extremely widespread. If the opportunity is there people of all ages will do it.


Yikes


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> This comment reflects poorly on Baby Boomers.
> 
> Makes people like me think... what an entitled generation.


Not sure why you think this thinking is limited to baby boomers considering how many far younger folks show up at my door pushing a much lower cash rate for the job they are offering to do.

There's also the younger co-workers that are working side jobs for cash that they say they aren't reporting. as well as recent immigrants who keep telling me that only Canadian income/property is taxed by Canada.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Yikes


"In 2012 CRA did the same thing to 145 servers at four restaurants in St. Catharines, Ont., and found, according to an internal report, $1.7 million in undeclared tip income—or *nearly $12,000 per server*. “The amount of unreported income was very surprising,” the report noted dryly."









Tipped Off


What a CRA crackdown on undeclared tips will mean




www.cpacanada.ca






Some servers I have talked to genuinely believe they are supposed to report a percentage based on what their "knowledgeable" friends told them. Most figure taxes are too high so what's the harm in getting a break?


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I think the current pandemic is the pay-back as who is tipping Uber, Door-Dash, SkipTheDishes, etc. drivers these days? 

Thanks for the morning laugh .. for a moment, I thought the OP was talking about Side Mussels ... mussels on the side?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd have to use these services to have a shot at tipping. 

I'm buying direct from the restaurant where all but one is using electronic payments that CRA should have no problems getting the details for, should the numbers look low.


Cheers


----------



## mailman (Jan 12, 2014)

I have been retired for 5 years now from the post office. I was out cleaning our windows one day last spring. My neighbour saw me and asked if I would do there windows too. They are an older couple. I said sure. 

To make a long storey short. A friend of their's contacted me and all of a sudden I had a side hustle. I guess I was doing a good job. Because now I have about 15 clients plus a couple of local business's I do as well. Pay's for my golf plus a little extra for a trip when things get back to normal.

I do give receipts and declare the income. Well.. most of it.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> This comment reflects poorly on Baby Boomers.
> 
> Makes people like me think... what an entitled generation.


It doesn't reflect poorly on baby boomers at all, it's just one person's comment.

What's scary is taking a single comment and applying it to an entire group of people for no reason.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a large mortgage that says I'm not retired, but have started the side hustles some time ago. I want the official retirement to be just another day while the side hustles have ramped up over time rather than looking for a step change.

I do family photography. I enjoy it and am pretty good at it. There's a certain age range of kids that I absolutely love to capture (about 2-8).
I have a small web business selling to canadian customers. very niche. No contact with customers aside from maybe an email a week. I can fulfil and ship orders whenever I want. Can turn the google advertising off when we're going to be gone for more than a week.
I've had interest from a couple companies to consult/contract about 5-15hrs a month, which would be just fine for me.

And I have a spreadsheet of all the possible business ideas that come to me throughout the week when you see an opportunity. They get distilled over time and eventually it will be the right opportunity.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

mailman said:


> I have been retired for 5 years now from the post office. I was out cleaning our windows one day last spring. My neighbour saw me and asked if I would do there windows too. They are an older couple. I said sure.
> 
> To make a long storey short. A friend of their's contacted me and all of a sudden I had a side hustle. I guess I was doing a good job. Because now I have about 15 clients plus a couple of local business's I do as well.


I can totally see this because our elderly parents are always looking for people looking to do work around the house: mow lawn, clean gutters, power-washing, etc. They either find a guy and pass the contact to friends or vice versa.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

One thing to watch out for with part time jobs after retirement is getting accustomed to the extra money.

If you use the extra income to build a nest egg or replace needed household goods that is a good thing.

But if you start to rely on the increased income to support a higher lifestyle or support others.......it can be a problem when you eventually give it up.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My wife got a part time job after retirement 14 years ago.

Her first year she earned $6000......nice bit of extra money coming in.

The income has steadily increased and last year she earned $45,000 due to the pandemic.

We replaced all our household goods and gave a lot to our son and others, and I know she stuffed some money away, but I also know that our general lifestyle is much higher than it would have been if she hadn't worked at all.

A drop of that extra income is going to.....shall we say "take some getting used to".


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

I did a bit of contract marketing development work after I retired, and had opportunities for others. Paid $50 or $55/hour. Basically technical writing to support marketing of new products. White papers, user guides, advising on marketing and advertising materials. But it always had a lot of deadline pressure, changing requirements, last minute revisions. I found it too mentally challenging and stressful and it took me away from hobbies and recreation. Not worth it.

I now do part time teaching with a local safe cycling program. It's outdoors and enjoyable and pays $20/hr, which I declare. I also do volunteer tax returns for low income seniors, and teach the income tax course. Low stress and keeps my brain sharp (I hope).


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

nobleea said:


> I do family photography. I enjoy it and am pretty good at it.


Ever think about trying to sell photos as stock images?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> What's scary is taking a single comment and applying it to an entire group of people for no reason.


People retiring today are baby boomers, are they not?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> People retiring today are baby boomers, are they not?


Mostly I'd guess.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Mostly I'd guess.


We also probably have some millennials who got rich on Bitcoin and Tesla 

Oh there's a side hussle idea. You can do what the kids do these days ... trade Bitcoin and pump it on social media.

(I'm joking... it's a very bad idea)


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

cainvest said:


> Mostly I'd guess.


.
*Baby Boomers*: *Baby boomers* were born between 1946 and 1964. They're currently between 57-75 years old (71.6 million in the U.S.) Gen X: Gen X was born between 1965 and 1979/80 and is currently between 41-56 years old (65.2 million people in the U.S.) Gen Y: Gen Y, or Millennials, were born between 1981 and 1994/6.Jan. 13, 2021


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> cainvest said:
> 
> 
> > james4beach said:
> ...


Let's see if I have this straight.

Once I confirm what generation the servers who commented they were reporting a small fraction of their tips - that generation will be added to the entitled Boomers, with your full agreement - right?


After all, around here - it's a narrow range of ages that are servers plus multiple have made the required comment. 


Cheers


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

sags said:


> I am looking for a side job that doesn't require any work but pays well.
> 
> I have been looking for a long time.


You're in competition with some high school students I used to know.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

j4b has a burr under his saddle. All demogaphics, epecially in the trades and handy man sphere, are tempted somewhat equally on 'cash only' jobs and don't report it. Ignore the outburst and ignore those recommending it. I've had handymen contractors of all ages doing small jobs ask for cash payment. With a few rare exceptions, I insist on interact e-transfer.

Everyone has to decide for themselves how much of a side hustle they want to keep them engaged. For me, it was mostly volunteer work in non-profits at a Board level and/or working municipal and/or provincial elections for real pay). One retired guy I have chatted to a number of times drives a courtesy shuttle for some car dealer service centres and likes to do it to get out of the house 2-3 mornings a week and meet new people. Another one does minor stucco repairs (after having sold his stucco business to his son). Etc.... 

(Note to OP: Don't do anything that requires good spelling )


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> Once I confirm what generation the servers who commented they were reporting a small fraction of their tips - that generation will be added to the entitled Boomers, with your full agreement - right?


OK fair enough, and good point. I shouldn't generalize about a whole generation based on one guy's actions


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

.......(Note to OP: Don't do anything that requires good spelling )

Note to self; always proofread when using your phone to post.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Eclectic12 said:
> 
> 
> > Once I confirm what generation the servers who commented they were reporting a small fraction of their tips - that generation will be added to the entitled Boomers, with your full agreement - right?
> ...


Not sure what the trigger was as usually you point out issues with taking one instance to generalize.


Returning to the OP's question, no direct experience but what retiree's have mentioned as part of conversations have a lot of variation. 

For those getting paid, there are those who are still applying their full time skills at their choice/timing (ex. general contractor who only does small projects like building/replacing a deck). Others move to an agency/contract format (ex. nurse from LTC/hospital working full time move to an agency two days a week). Others do something completely different such as gov't desk job to part time at a golf club or retail.

Reasons mentioned starting with the most popular are money, a reason to get out the house, expanding personal contacts and/or a side benefit to the job (ex. free rounds of golf).


The unpaid things like volunteering at the food bank/charity/school are pretty much the same, once the money reason is dropped.



Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Gator13 said:


> .......(Note to OP: Don't do anything that requires good spelling )
> 
> Note to self; always proofread when using your phone to post.


Or in several instance that similar has happened to me - take more time before clicking on "Post reply" to be able to proof read!!!


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe @Gator13 can make $378,000 a year like this woman (warning, this may be an ad of some kind)



> Currently, Fasulo primarily does ghost writing and charges her clients $1,000 for a 10,000-word e-book.
> 
> “In any given week, I write up to three e-books for clients,” Fasulo says.


She decided to "invest" in a jeep. But hopefully with that kind of income, she knows how to actually invest as well.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Nah, check back a few posts, I'm not allowed to take on anything that requires good spelling. 😁 And besides, if I have to work that hard, why take a pay cut?


----------



## R. Austin (May 16, 2020)

OP, what is your current career and would you be able to do some type of part-time consulting or reduced workload in that same field? Puts your years of experience and expertise to use and helps reduce your workload and alleviate some pressure and stress.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

I could do some consulting work, but I would rather do something completely different. A small web based business, part-time or short term jobs (fill in / help out a small business), golf course, etc.. This would be in addition to some volunteer work. My goal is to make $5k per year and spend it on something completely unnecessary. My motivation is not financial.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Zipper said:


> For your side hustle go for cash with no paper trail. You have probably paid enough income tax in your life.


Are you saying commit tax fraud?


----------



## Parkgavsop (Aug 14, 2021)

nobleea said:


> I have a large mortgage that says I'm not retired, but have started the side hustles some time ago. I want the official retirement to be just another day while the side hustles have ramped up over time rather than looking for a step change.
> 
> I do family photography. I enjoy it and am pretty good at it. There's a certain age range of kids that I absolutely love to capture (about 2-8).
> I have a small web business selling to canadian customers. very niche. No contact with customers aside from maybe an email a week. I can fulfil and ship orders whenever I want. Can turn the google advertising off when we're going to be gone for more than a week.
> ...


Can you share some of the ideas in your spreadsheet?


----------



## oldmanrockband (Dec 27, 2016)

I've done all my own repairs and renos my whole life, but never for a living. About three years ago I started offering my services, and I've built up quite a repeat clientele and word of mouth gets me more work. I charge a fair rate ($30/hour cash) bring my own tools and don't take breaks. It keeps me busy, stimulated and gives me excercise.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

oldmanrockband said:


> I've done all my own repairs and renos my whole life, but never for a living. About three years ago I started offering my services, and I've built up quite a repeat clientele and word of mouth gets me more work. I charge a fair rate ($30/hour cash) bring my own tools and don't take breaks. It keeps me busy, stimulated and gives me excercise.


I've also always done my own repairs and renos and now that I'm retired have taken on a few jobs if they suit my abilities and available time. But it's small scale and I have no interest in large or complicated projects. I also turn down jobs that are mostly grunt work.

I have a friend that has a part time gig as a marshal at a local golf course but the math makes no sense. He gets one free round of golf for working a 6-hour shift which means he's really working for $8 an hour.


----------



## Kilbarry20 (Aug 19, 2020)

Anyone with skills or who can invent one that’s needed, should try it on- IF they desire and/or need the $. Think Plumbers, Electricians, Teachers, Deck & Fence Builders, Installers of any household materials, Painters, Roofers, Meal Preparers, Tax Consultants.

Some of these are very hard work. Others? Nice, quiet, easy $. I had a friend, who was not known to the government. No Bank Account, no nada. He got into the biz of preparing Tax Returns for an immigrant community he lived in.

By the thousands… for decades! (I’m sure he eventually had to own up himself.)

For myself, pre inheritance, I had a paperless contract for a service, plus a couple of stints of Election Polling clerk. NOT 2021, of course.

Now, my ‘job‘, is trading Stock. Helped my SonIL put up a new fence, 2 years ago.
NO desire to EVER go back to work.
No desire for any other ‘work’, other than taking care of my Grandchildren.

p.s. Played SLO PITCH for a generation and was asked long ago, whether I wanted to Ump after filling in for a couple of Emergencies. Thought about it. VERY good $ in that, especially a multi game weekend Tourney, especially in the fresh air, for something you love.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Kilbarry20 said:


> Anyone with skills or who can invent one that’s needed, should try it on- IF they desire and/or need the $. Think Plumbers, Electricians, Teachers, Deck & Fence Builders, Installers of any household materials, Painters, Roofers, Meal Preparers, Tax Consultants.


Years ago, I read about a college professor who retired (out of shape) to become a deconstructive engineer  (swing a sledge hammer) to get into shape. Anyone ever go from a desk job to a bricklayer at 60?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I know someone (gal, not guy) who went from a desk job (decades of) into construction (hard hats, boots, et al), not at 60 but 50ish. I gather the money with the latter was waaay waay better to pass up. This way, she was able to retire earlier than she envisioned, late 50 or so, doing something else again on whatever she desired.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Kilbarry20 said:


> p.s. Played SLO PITCH for a generation and was asked long ago, whether I wanted to Ump after filling in for a couple of Emergencies. Thought about it. VERY good $ in that, especially a multi game weekend Tourney, especially in the fresh air, for something you love.


One of my friend's umps slo-pitch. You're right, it's good money.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

afulldeck said:


> Years ago, I read about a college professor who retired (out of shape) to become a deconstructive engineer  (swing a sledge hammer) to get into shape. Anyone ever go from a desk job to a bricklayer at 60?


From the perspective of an almost 60-year old who is in pretty good shape, I would think that taking on a physical job at 60 to get in shape is more likely to led to injury than 6-pack abs. Even if you're in shape at 60 with a history of activity you have to pace yourself.


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

I am currently a board member of a regulatory agency and I kept that position after I retired and moved to Mexico. This is a part-time job -we meet once a month and hold hearings a few times a year, nowadays via Zoom...It pays relatively well although not as much as if I were doing private consulting. But honestly, I really miss my real job and now that I am retired, I am bored AF. I am not kidding, and I somewhat regret my decision to retire...I semi-retired at 54 then fully at 61 although this was not early by FIRE standards. I had a very exciting career I loved as an environmental scientist working and living in the Canadian Arctic and was privileged to see and do things that very few folks have had the chance to do. To be clear, I don't miss preparing and reading reports in front of a computer but I do miss fieldwork and spending time outdoors, collecting data, doing research, and roughing it up with my Inuit friends and colleagues who were honestly the best teachers I ever had. Being on a board keeps me connected to my field and many younger professional scientists and engineers whom I can mentor remotely. It also gives me the opportunity to travel once or twice a year back north for field visits. 

I can hardly wait for our monthly meeting and my next in-person meeting up north in June...


----------



## cowolter (Jun 12, 2018)

My sister with husband love the side hustle. They do it all from side electrical gigs (he is electrician), to painting, and serving jobs. Their latest side hustle is starting e-commerce stand up paddle board company making super rad boards with independently commissioned art work. They've done personal training, moving, whatever. They don't even need the money but they love the hustle!








Home & Family Templates


Check out a selection of the best Home & Family Templates, where you will find everything you need to manage your home and family affairs. Plan your family budget, create to-do lists for each family member, keep food journals, track of completed house cleaning tasks, plan holidays, and more. You...




onplanners.com


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife is retired and I will be in a few more years- just working 3 days a week at present.

No really a side hustle for money but more to keep the brain sharp and stay involved in things that still have deadlines.

We are active with community theatre groups. 

No money ( well lots of gas money to spend).

But it keeps you active, and keeps your mind engaged.

You find yourself around a whole crowd of folks who are also 'doers'. 

Rather than those who sit and watch the world go by aka the 'watchers'.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

ykphil said:


> I am currently a board member of a regulatory agency and I kept that position after I retired and moved to Mexico. This is a part-time job -we meet once a month and hold hearings a few times a year, nowadays via Zoom...It pays relatively well although not as much as if I were doing private consulting. But honestly, I really miss my real job and now that I am retired, I am bored AF. I am not kidding, and I somewhat regret my decision to retire...I semi-retired at 54 then fully at 61 although this was not early by FIRE standards. I had a very exciting career I loved as an environmental scientist working and living in the Canadian Arctic and was privileged to see and do things that very few folks have had the chance to do. To be clear, I don't miss preparing and reading reports in front of a computer but I do miss fieldwork and spending time outdoors, collecting data, doing research, and roughing it up with my Inuit friends and colleagues who were honestly the best teachers I ever had. Being on a board keeps me connected to my field and many younger professional scientists and engineers whom I can mentor remotely. It also gives me the opportunity to travel once or twice a year back north for field visits.
> 
> I can hardly wait for our monthly meeting and my next in-person meeting up north in June...


I can see what you miss.

It's a bit of concern for me in terms that retirement activities that fits my passions and for intellectual stimulation,since my jobs are focused on content management which means exposure to wide range of subject disciplines and professionals who have been my clients, working in those industries: health care workers, engineers, firefighters / fire chiefs, lawyers (corporate, govn't and legal aid), judges (some who went to Supreme Court of Canada), geospatial folks, surveyors, etc. 

Because I've volunteered for various non-profits in past, I know sometimes certain organizations can only fit the bill for a few yrs. before draining me, I've sat on my butt since moving to city where I am. Sometimes it feels I am living in the wrong city or I'm not seeing things right: there are people care about similar things as I, but their voices are muted in the city where I live.


----------

